
Ask HN: What are your favourite 3D engines? - markrankin
I know about Unreal, Unity and Autodesk (Maya and 3ds Max).
======
brettkromkamp
Blender for modeling, animation, etc. And Unreal Engine for game development
and real-time visualization.

------
zapperdapper
Slightly specialized I know, but I thought Randy Heit did great work on the
ZDoom engine. Jaakko Keränen also did some really good things with the
Doomsday Engine.

------
ntw1103
Blender. Note: you really need a 3 button mouse. I spent hours trying to
figure out how to use this program, before you could find hundreds of videos
online, and kept failing. Aside from that, it works really well.

------
navjack27
Cinema4d

------
osullivj
vtk.org

